# عناوين ووسائل الإتصال بحوالى 3000 شركة مقاولات سعودية



## مخططون (22 أغسطس 2008)

*عناوين شركات المقاولات بالسعودية*

السلام عليكم
هل في احد يخدمني عنده قائمة بأسماء وعناوين شركات المقاولات بالسعودية المحلية و الشركات الاجنبية لوتكرمتوا


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (23 أغسطس 2008)

عليك بالغرفة التجارية في مدينتك


----------



## عمرو (27 أغسطس 2008)

انا مهندس مدني 26 سنة تخرج 2005 موجود حاليا بالرياض وابحث عن فيزة مهندس مدني


----------



## jomonji (30 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي العزيز
أدخل على موقع وزارة الصناعة والكهرباء تجد برنامج دليل المصانع السعودية ، نزله على سطح المكتب وابحث عن ما تريد.. تجده على يسارك أول ما تفتح الصفحة
الموقع : http://www.commerce.gov.sa/


----------



## daoud habaybeh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي انا سوبر فايزور مكانيك وابحث عن عمل
هل بامكانك اعطائي عناوين شركات


----------



## daoud habaybeh (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي انا اشتغل في محطة معالجة مياه صرف صحي مهندس مكانيك
هل تعلمون عناوين شركات مثل هذه الشركات
شكرا


----------



## engahmedezz (14 مارس 2010)

http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm


----------



## the poor to god (14 مارس 2010)

ادخل على هذا المتصفه ستجد كل الشركات الممتازة بمدينة حدة


http://www.saudi-business.com/jeddah-excelent/html/index.asp?act=ds&sid=4&l=2


----------



## emofleh (4 يونيو 2010)

هل من جديد لشركات الأتصالات


----------



## محمد العذب (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شركا لحسن تعاونكم وافادتنا بما نحتاج


----------



## ياسر سالمان (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم : هذا هو دليل الشركات السعودية التى تعمل فى جميع التخصصات
http://9n9n.com/index.html
اتمنى لك التوفيق فى توفير فرصة عمل كريمة


----------



## saif-nagd (28 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## telzanaty (15 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
رجاء منكم اخوتي اريد برنامج primavera h او برنامج microsoft project office لاستخدامه في ادارة المشروعات ملحق بال product key ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## El baqary (20 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## فارس الزهراني (21 مارس 2011)

شكرا لحسن تعاونكم وافادتنا بما نحتاج


----------



## احمد مصطفى ليمونه (27 مارس 2011)

اريد من فضلكم 
اسماء وعناوين وارقام تلفونات وايميلات شركات المقاولات بالسعودية
وايضا اسماء وعناوين وارقام تلفونات وايميلات المكاتب الاستشاريه بالسعودية


----------



## M.Mohyeldeem (11 أبريل 2011)

الأخوة الزملاء مرفق ملف به حوالى 3000 شركة ومؤسسة مقاولات سعودية بالرياض ويحوى جميع معلومات الإتصال الخاصة بهم أرجو الله أن ينتفع به الزملاء وأية أخطاء بالملف ستكون هى نفس الأخطاء بالمصادر الرئيسية


----------



## sameh79 (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## نتانجن (18 أبريل 2011)

انا بجهزلك شوية معلومات جيدة باذن الله تفيدك بس اديلي يوم كده وانشالله بتتيسر


----------



## waelsultan (1 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير على العناوين


----------



## geek4arab (11 مايو 2011)

مشكورين جدا انا استفدت من الموضوع


----------



## eng_ahmedelbendary (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع بالموقع


----------



## hossam83 (18 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أكتوبر 2011)

نشكر الاخوة الكرام الذين امدونا 
بمواقع الشركات السعودية 
و
بملف الاكسل الذي يحوي الكثير من الشركات و عناوينها و طرق الاتصال بها

و نهيب بالجميع فضلا لا امرا
التعاون 
و ايضا التركيز على محتوى الموضوع و عدم الردود بما لا يتصل بمحتوى الموضوع

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## احمد مبارك (13 يناير 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (19 يناير 2012)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (19 يناير 2012)

انا اريد ارقام الشركات المقاولات كيف احصل عليها


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (19 يناير 2012)

:28::28::28:جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا:28::28::28:


----------



## good luck (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرآ على هذا الملف


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (8 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الملف القيم


----------



## محمود عزت رضوان (8 أبريل 2012)

_*جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الملف القيم*_​


----------



## م/مهند بشير (4 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير واحسان ودمتم زخرا لكل المهندسين العرب


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 أكتوبر 2012)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من شارك فى هذا العمل


----------



## اكرامى علاء (9 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ali hamoudi (5 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوتي انا علي من الجزائر خاصل على شهادة جامعية فى الهندسة المدنية تخصص انجاز لدي خبرة 04 سنوات اريد مساعدة لاحصل على عقد عمل في السعودية


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ramygendy (9 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## nedada (7 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جززززززززززززززززززززييييييييييييييييييييييلللللللللللللللللللاااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (11 أبريل 2014)

thanks


----------



## nasserbalkhi (15 أبريل 2014)

هذا هو رابط محاضرة ادارة التحكم بالمشروع في المملكة العربية السعودية 


http://youtu.be/WnJj_P0k0Wc


----------



## محمد هداية (12 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.baraa.nassar (1 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا شباب أنا مهندس مدني خريج مصر وأبحث عن عمل انا خريج دفعة 2014 
أرجو منكم المساعدة بأسماء الشركات وشكرا


----------



## TheExpert (2 أغسطس 2014)

هذا الموضوع به تقريبا جميع شركات ومؤسسات السعودية وعليك تحديد المكان المطلوب فيه عناوين الشركات فقد يمكن مساعدتك من أحد الزملاء عند نحديدك للمكان


----------



## hossamhanafi (29 أكتوبر 2014)

ارجو يكون حد عنده قوائم وارقام شركات المقاولات في جده والمنطقه الغربيه


----------



## TheExpert (30 أكتوبر 2014)

مرفق شركات المقاولات بجدة مع خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## mohameed ismaiel (26 نوفمبر 2014)

مجهود عالى من ادارة الموقع


----------



## arch_hamada (4 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## atefzd (7 مارس 2015)

رائع


----------



## elmaghror (3 يونيو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## muhandescivil (25 يوليو 2015)

Thanks\


----------

